
Perf.js A JavaScript Library Performance Testing Framework  - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/open-source/perf-js-a-javascript-library-performance-testing-framework/
======
carson
It is cool to see people adding to the browserscope data. If you haven't heard
of browsercope before check out the short video from Velocity last year:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QnuXuE52BI>

------
btipling
Interesting, but annoying that it's not on GitHub or Google Projects where I
can watch it. GitHub is slowly becoming the preferred way to track interesting
projects. If it's just some site out there, I may forget about it.

